

Weird Stuff in High Frequency Markets - mattmcknight
http://johnhcochrane.blogspot.com/2012/02/weird-stuff-in-high-frequency-markets.html

======
willvarfar
previously (but not getting the attention it deserves)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646671>

